# *NEW* Fenix HL30 (2015)



## Ryp (Feb 26, 2015)

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1159&tid=27&cid=2#.VO9rr_nF9AI


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like Fenix increased the lumens and added a flashing red mode. Unless mistaken the optic looks the same which is nice. I have the original HL30, it's fantastic but wonder if they addressed the (IMHO) primary weakness. A problematic battery door. It's a PITA to work. Each time I am sure something is going to break though so far it's good. The new 60 degree angle as apposed to old 180 might be a clue something has been changed in this regard as the headlamp needed to be totally flipped around or removed to change the batteries. Then again maybe they're just talking about the adjustment range when worn so no change has been done. Also the back strap which holds the top band has a wire holder (of no use for this model) which can badly dig into a person's head if put on upside down in the dark. That appears to have been corrected based on the photo. If they fixed the battery door it could be the perfect wide beam 2xAA headlamp. The older HL30 was so nearly that.


----------



## Rockstock (Feb 26, 2015)

I definitely like the Grass Green Model http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1159&tid=27&cid=2#.VO98jUZaKSV


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 28, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Looks like Fenix increased the lumens and added a flashing red mode. Unless mistaken the optic looks the same which is nice. I have the original HL30, it's fantastic but wonder if they addressed the (IMHO) primary weakness. A problematic battery door. It's a PITA to work. Each time I am sure something is going to break though so far it's good. The new 60 degree angle as apposed to old 180 might be a clue something has been changed in this regard as the headlamp needed to be totally flipped around or removed to change the batteries. Then again maybe they're just talking about the adjustment range when worn so no change has been done. Also the back strap which holds the top band has a wire holder (of no use for this model) which can badly dig into a person's head if put on upside down in the dark. That appears to have been corrected based on the photo. If they fixed the battery door it could be the perfect wide beam 2xAA headlamp. The older HL30 was so nearly that.



+1 I also have the older HL30 and I think it's a great headlamp but found changing batteries was a real pain. It got better after doing it again and again but even if becomes second nature, it's not something you'd want to do on a trail at night: the opening design is simply overly complicated! If they figured something out to improve that, it would be awesome. My only other gripes are: 
1 the only way to lock it out from accidental activation was to remove the batteries. 
2 it loses the Low mode when used with AA lithium batteries which can be a real pain.

I recently used the light to run 30 Km in the dark during an adventure race and the HL30 performed very well. With lithium AA batteries I didn't even have to use the top strap to keep it firm in place. I like the beam profile and tint better than the HL55 too.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 4, 2015)

Labrador72 said:


> +1 I also have the older HL30 and I think it's a great headlamp but found changing batteries was a real pain. It got better after doing it again and again but even if becomes second nature, it's not something you'd want to do on a trail at night: the opening design is simply overly complicated! If they figured something out to improve that. My only other gripes are:
> 1 the only way to lock it out from accidental activation was to remove the batteries.
> 2 it loses the Low mode when used with AA lithium batteries which can be a real pain.
> 
> I recently used the light to run 30 Km in the dark during an adventure race and the HL30 performed very well. With lithium I didn't even have to use the top strap to keep it firm in place. I like the beam profile and tint better than the HL55 too.



It's got a darn near perfect beam for so many headlamp related tasks. I agree the no lockout thing is a downer though it has yet to be accidentally turned on inside my pack. Usually this happens to a susceptible light fast so far so good. I think the bumps on the top protecting the switches helped. For some reason my HL20 really liked to be accidentally activated though that was easy to turn off. Yea, lithium primaries do dump the lower modes. Noticed that when camping in -20F. Lost the NiMH fast so replaced them with L91s. It was nice totally not worrying about the headlamp and it ran great for the remaining 5 days but dang it was bright on low.

If they would change the door I might get another light in this forum factor but till then will enjoy the old one as extra lumens aren't enough reason to buy another.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 12, 2015)

I used my HL30 last Sunday when I was soldering a broken cable. I had forgotten how light it is  But Tiara and Wizard have replaced it so I'm wondering if I should give it as a gift for someone. But then again, that woul be only an excuse to buy the new model


----------



## packeteer (Mar 16, 2015)

love my original, but maybe it's time to pass to the missus and get myself a new toy


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 21, 2015)

I love my original HL 30 but for about $20 less (Canadian $) Dorcy has a new 2 AA headlamp ... specs. are *not* ansi ... 

"Dorcy Pro Series Headlamp" ----10 lumen for 46hrs / 50 lumen for 11hrs / 200 lumen for 8hrs. ( many grains of salt may be needed..  )

http://www.dorcy.com/c-100-pro-series.aspx

perhaps this might need a new post or even in the Budget lights area ?


----------



## Ambiorix (Feb 29, 2016)

Can anybody tell if the problem with the battery compartment is fixed in this revision?


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 29, 2016)

The battery compartment is the same as the previous model. AFAIK there was no problem but it requires some fiddling to change batteries. Not a big deal to to do it at home but not exactly the ideal headlamp when you have to change batteries in the middle of the night, with gales, heavy rain, exhausted or simply wearing gloves. The HL35 is a better option in that respect but more expensive, heavier, and doesn't work correctly with L91 batteries!


----------



## aacells (Feb 29, 2016)

I hope to not be hijacking this thread, but I'm having a similar dilema. I come from a Fenix HL21 headlamp which I use for work and it's been a good tool for my job--if anything the hotspot if too tight and the spill too dim. Now, I'm looking to substitute my HL21 with something newer and the HL30 was one of the contenders. But I chose not to buy the HL30 because of the required fiddling to replace batteries.

Also, I have not chosen the HL25/HL35 either because of weight. I'd rather stick with AA Eneloop cells so I guess my only choice is the Fenix HL50. Hopefully this may help Ambiorix and I'd also appreciate anyone else reading this to suggest me a different headlamp other than the HL50 so I have something else to compare it against. One thing I do not like are those headlamps using a silicone holder--bouncy lights and uncomfortable to wear after a while.


----------



## bkb (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting the HL30 to replace a Black Diamond Storm I bought a couple of years ago. The pwm on the Storm is terrible. I'm not overly sensitive to pwm but when I turn my head with the Storm I see streaks on certain objects and forget about using it in the rain. Does the hl30 use pwm and if it does is it high enough frequency that its not so noticeable ?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2017)

AFAIK, the HL30 doesn't use pwn. And otherwise I never noticed any pwm on my HL30


----------



## Loverofthelight (Dec 22, 2017)

Does anybody know if they have any plan to upgrade this headlamp?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes, it was announced not long ago. It's not on the Fenix website yet but you can check the specs on the catalog posted by Fenix Store in November.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-Links-and-Also-Downloadable&highlight=Fenix


----------

